# Hedgehog Anonymous



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi my name is mike and i am addicted to hedgehogs...i been hedging all day and can stop. Thanks for listening to my story.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi my name is persephone and I am also addicted to hedgehogs. My addiction makes me awww and squeee every day, and I cant stop getting more. I know others with this condition, and am happy to share my story.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,my name is granny and I too am addicted to hedgehogs and find myself 
making stuffed hedgehogs daily and hording them :twisted: 
Can't stop myself


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi my name is Karine and I always sworn I'd never have other hedgies once they pass away but I'm too adicted and I know someday I'll get another one. In the mean time, I get my fix here with fun stories and pictures.

I forgot to say I have a growing collection of hedgie stuff (figurine, sticker, t-shirt etc.)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My name is PJ and I'm addicted to hedgehog. All day long I look forward to evening cuddles. I'd kill for the quill and there's never enough of the Huff.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, my name is Bethany and I would like to share my story in hopes it will help others. Every day I get home from school at 5 and I glance at the clock every 15 minutes hoping it's 9 and I can cuddle with my hedgehog. He consumes my thoughts....yes I am addicted. Thank you for your time


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing...keep coming back


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm Jess. I'm quite addicted to hedgies, helping hedgie owners, and cuddling my little guy who I rescued from someone who couldn't take care of him anymore. I bear battle scars, as Hudson is a bit of a biter, but I don't care one bit. he is the sweetest thing in my world. I fall asleep to the sound of wheeling, snuffling, and kibble crunching. I would never ask for anything better.


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi, my name is Jenn. I am addicted to hedgehogs too. They sometimes consume my world. I find more joy in cuddling with my girls then I do anything else after a long day. I can't sleep right without the sound of the wheeling at night and they run through my mind all day...probably why they are always so tired :lol: Thank you for listening. Now I know I am not they only one with this problem. Time to cuddle before bed.


----------

